# New Home Build on Lake Michigan - Seeking Furnace Advice



## kkeever (Dec 13, 2021)

We are in the process of building a new home in the upper peninsula of Michigan. Our new place will be on the lake and we have been given quite the range of information regarding what type of heating system to install (we will not have air conditioning).

Due to being on the lake I was told that we will need a whole house humidifier as well as dehumidifier. So my first question is do I need both? Next we have been told that an HRV is also needed in addition to the humidifier and dehumidifier. Thus, my next question is do we truly need all three? We are trying to control some of the costs and the updated HVAC quote came in $20,000 over the original quote. We were told this was due to the necessary additions of the humidifier, dehumidifier, HRV, zoning and air purification system. The house is a two-story colonial style (basically a square that is 32' x 32"). All bedrooms are upstairs with two bathrooms and kitchen, dining room, living room, powder room and entry are on the main level. There are no vaulted ceilings, dormers, or unusual features. Ceiling on first floor are 9' and ceilings on second floor are 8'.

I had requested a high efficiency modulating furnace with two zones (since the house is two story). The additional cost for zoning came it at $4,900+....would this be about average cost for the equipment and installation of zoning for two areas? The brand of furnace quoted is a Trane. It also includes Trane Cleaneffects air clears as well.

Any advice on the best type of heating system as well as if a humidifier, dehumidifier and HRV are all needed would be greatly appreciated. Please do not advise on boiler systems as we explored this route but at $40,000+ and not within our budget.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

